# Newbie Needs Help To Find Spare Part For Le Comte, Swiss Half Hunter



## JJW (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, I am new to this and need some help. I have a Le Comte â€" Geneve, Half Hunter that I bought 18 months ago and I was using it daily. Unfortunately I dropped it  and the cylinder balance has broken. Can anyone suggest where I might find replacement parts? I have spent many hours searching the web but without luck. For info I live in the South West of England but I am occasionally in London.

Here are a couple of photos of the movement and balance:

Thanks for your help, J.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Your photo's are blank on the sccreen here is a link to otto frie's it's in the usa but they mite have your part.

http://www.ofrei.com/


----------



## JJW (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply "river rat".

I just worked out that I need to upload images and link to them rather than cut/paste!


----------



## JJW (Jan 4, 2009)

An additional request. Does anyone know of Le Comte? I bought the watch because I liked it; it keeps good time and I have become attached to it, but apart from a very few auction listings on the web I could find out no more. The case is silver, no British hallmarks, and has a jeweller's inscription "Examined by Ellis & Co. Exeter". I would appreciate any information. Thanks, J.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

*LE COMTE J. M.*

Seconde moitiÃ© du XIXe siÃ¨cle. Montres pour le marchÃ© anglais, amÃ©ricain et indien. Construit de 1847 Ã 1851 des montres pour E. J. Dent, Londres (Angleterre). Signe un mouvement Ã Ã©chappement Ã ancre latÃ©rale Ã col-de-cygne. MentionnÃ© Ã GenÃ¨ve en 1850.

Or in english:

2nd half of the 19th century, watches for the english, american and indian market. Built watches between (about) 1847 to 1851 for E.J. Dent (who is that of the Big Ben clock) in London. Signed a (pocket) watch with a side "swan neck" lever escapement (what ever this is).

Mentioned in Geneve in about 1850.

By the way, this movement is a standard Lepine cal. IV, made as mass ware (ebauches / raw movements).

Andreas


----------



## JJW (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you for the information Andreas. J.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

You may wish to Google Prime Time in Exeter; they have repaired my Fathers pocket watch and are very good.

It might be nice to add another Exeter repair mark.


----------



## JJW (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks Chris. I would like to have a go at fixing it myself if I can find the part, however if I fail then I will have a look at Prime Time.


----------

